# Más ocupado que tocador de damas...



## Lillita

Hola a todos:

Hace poco me encontré con la frase
_*"Estar más ocupado que tocador de damas en día de fiesta"*_​... y me gustó mucho por lo chistosa que suena. Decidí usarla en un mensaje que le mandé a un amigo mexicano y le dio mucha risa, pero me aconsejó nunca jamás volver a usarla porque, como dice: "Está que da miedo".

Me gustaría saber si la frase antes mencionada tiene alguna connotación mala o que si tiene doble sentido que puede causar malentendidos o asombro. Según mi entender, _tocador_ se refiere a un mueble con espejo...

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.

¡Que tengan un bonito día!


----------



## XiaoRoel

También se llaman así (queda un poco anticuado) los *servicios* y _toilettes_ de los locales de prestigio, que cuentan con un mueble con espejo como el de los camerinos del teatro, pero con más lujo de decoración. En España ya nadie con menos de setenta u ochenta años usa este vocablo, ni existen esos *tocadores de señoras* tan típicos en el cine americano de los años de 1930 a 1950, más o menos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Para mí, en este caso 'tocador' se refiere a 'cuarto de baño' o, como también lo llamamos por aquí, 'toilette'.


----------



## oa2169

_*"Estar más ocupado que tocador de damas en día de fiesta"*_
Me imagino a un tipejo hechándole mano (tocando) a cuanta mujer se le cruza en días de fiesta.

Mentiras, en Colombia usamos la palabra tocador como lo explican Xiao Roel y Lexinauta. Yo la uso así.​


----------



## swift

Lillita said:


> Me gustaría saber si la frase antes mencionada tiene alguna connotación mala o que si tiene doble sentido que puede causar malentendidos o asombro. Según mi entender, _tocador_ se refiere a un mueble con espejo...



Lo que pasa es que parte de un lugar común, es decir, que las mujeres abarrotan los sanitarios (van en grupo, etc.).

De ofensiva, nada. Jocosa, sí. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Peón

Aquí no es una expresión común, pero creo que todos la entendemos, es jocosa y *no suena para nada mal ni ofensiva*. Nunca nos imaginaríamos un hombre tocando mujeres, sino lo que la expresión quiere decir: mujeres en una fiesta arreglándose el maquillaje abarrotando el baño (o el cuarto de baño o el/la  _toilette_ (con pronunciación francesa) como se dice aquí cuando se quiere ser más elegante). 
Saludos


----------



## didakticos

oa2169 said:


> _*"Estar más ocupado que tocador de damas en día de fiesta"*_
> Me imagino a un tipejo h*echándole* mano (tocando) a cuanta mujer se le cruza en días de fiesta.​


(Una pequeña corrección oa) Pues, creanlo o no, esta fue la primera idea que cruzó mi cabeza cuando leí el título del hilo: un fulano aprovechándose del tumulto en carnaval para manosear a mansalva. Pues, ¿qué es un tocador sino una persona que toca? Sí, yo sé que también tenemos el otro tocador, pero ese no sabe tocar .

No, en serio: tuve que leerme el hilo para comprender que se referían al baño, sanitario, water, etc.

¡Saludos!


----------



## oa2169

didakticos said:


> (Una pequeña corrección oa)


 
Gracias por tu corrección Didakticos, no sé qué me pasó.

A propósito (un comentario fuera del hilo): *Día de fiesta* en colombia es sinónimo de *día festivo*, es decir, ese día en que no se trabaja por celebrarse alguna fiesta patria o religiosa.


----------



## EviLito

Me parece raro que piensen en el baño. Para mí tocador es simplemente la primera definición que tiene el diccionario: "Mueble, por lo común en forma de mesa, con espejo y  otros utensilios, para el peinado y aseo de una persona." Por lo general está en las habitaciones de las mujeres y es donde yo esperaría que pasen horas arreglándose para una fiesta.


----------



## Calambur

Lillita said:


> _*"Estar más ocupado que tocador de damas en día de fiesta"*_
> ... y me gustó mucho por lo chistosa que suena.
> [...]
> Me gustaría saber si la frase antes mencionada tiene alguna connotación mala o que si *tiene doble sentido* que puede causar malentendidos o asombro.


Coincido en cuanto a que el *tocador* es un mueble con espejo, es el/la _*toilette*_, es el *cuarto de baño* (o, simplemente, el *baño*), es el *servicio* (que algunos llaman *biorsi* -un _vesre_ apocopado y aproximado de _servicio-_), es el antiguo *W.C. *o* water*; seguramente tiene algún otro nombre que ahora se me escapa.

La frase suena graciosa justamente por su *doble sentido*: puede tratarse del* cuarto donde las mujeres se arreglan *y de un* hombre tocador de damas* (que en días de fiesta estará muy ocupado, supongo, por la gran cantidad de féminas...). 

Lo del señor que toca a las señoras fue lo primero que pensé cuando *Lillita* preguntó si la frase podía tener doble sentido o causar malentendidos.

*didakticos*: estamos igual (somos dos malpensados -aunque creo que vos me contagiaste-).


----------



## didakticos

Calambur said:


> Lo del señor que toca a las señoras fue lo primero que pensé cuando *Lillita* preguntó si la frase podía tener doble sentido o causar malentendidos.
> 
> *didakticos*: estamos igual (somos dos malpensados -aunque creo que vos me contagiaste-).


Estimada Calambur: te doy permiso de culparme. De por sí, cincuenta por ciento del tiempo soy un malpensado. El otro cincuenta por ciento lo uso para no pensar en nada .

*tocador**2**, ra**.*
* 1.     * adj. Que *toca*1*.*  _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

_Se emplea especialmente referido a quien tañe un instrumento musical._

*tañer**.* (Del lat. _tangĕre_).

* 2.     * tr. ant. Ejercer el sentido del tacto. _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

No hay de otra: un_* tocador*_ es un _*tocador*_, le duela a quien le duela. ¡Y después dicen que soy yo el malpensado !

¡Salud!


----------



## utrerana

La frase creo que es tan simple como para querer decir que se trata de un hombre totalmente ocupado, tan ocupado como los  baños   de antaño ( ya lo aclara Xiao ) que nunca estaban vacíos, pues las damas iban a retocarse constantemente.
   Pero es una frase nueva para mí , no puedo decir si se usa en  otros lugares de España, yo al menos en Sevilla nunca  la he oido


----------



## Peón

EviLito said:


> Me parece raro que piensen en el baño. Para mí tocador es simplemente la primera definición que tiene el diccionario: "Mueble, por lo común en forma de mesa, con espejo y otros utensilios, para el peinado y aseo de una persona." Por lo general está en las habitaciones de las mujeres y es donde yo esperaría que pasen horas arreglándose para una fiesta.


 
Pero es que ese mueble ya casi no existe *EviLito!* Habrá existido en los palacios y grandes mansiones. Ahora las mujeres se arreglan en los baños. Basta ir a una casamiento o un baile para verlo. Creo que a eso se refiere la expresión ya que allí se produce el amontonamiento de mujeres (y no sólo para arreglarse el maquillaje).


----------



## Peón

utrerana said:


> La frase creo que es tan simple como para querer decir que se trata de un hombre totalmente ocupado, tan ocupado como los baños de antaño ( ya lo aclara Xiao ) que nunca estaban vacíos, pues las damas iban a retocarse constantemente.
> Pero es una frase nueva para mí , no puedo decir si se usa en otros lugares de España, yo al menos en Sevilla nunca la he oido


 
Yo seré bienpensado, como *utrerana* (o de poca imaginación): jamás se me ocurrió un tipo tocando minas!
La frase aquí tampoco es común pero se entiende y es jocosa en el buen sentido, salvo para los malpensados de este foro.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Por aquí, hace algunos años era muy normal llamar "tocador de señoras" a los aseos, servicios, lavabos o como quieran llamarse ahora. Alguien me contó una anécdota que tiene gracia. En un tablao flamenco, una señora se dirige a un tipo que confunde con un camarero y le pregunta: -Por favor, ¿el tocador de señoras?- y el tipo le responde: -¡Servió!-, o sea, servidor.


----------



## 0scar

Que a alguien le llame la atencion que un tocador sea un baño me parece tan raro como que  alquien entre a un baño y se asombre porque se utiliza para otra cosa y además no encuentre duchas, como sucede en la mayoría de los baños públicos.


----------



## Calambur

Bashti said:


> En un tablao flamenco, una señora se dirige a un tipo que confunde con un camarero y le pregunta: -Por favor, ¿el tocador de señoras?- y el tipo le responde: -¡Servió!-, o sea, servidor.


¡Eso es! Un señor que se ofrece como tocador.
Insisto en que allí reside la gracia de la frasecita.
Ya estaba pensando que sólo *didakticos, oa2169* y yo éramos los malpensados.


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> ¡Eso es! Un señor que se ofrece como tocador.
> Insisto en que allí reside la gracia de la frasecita.
> Ya estaba pensando que sólo *didakticos* y yo éramos los malpensados.


 
Calambur: te olvidaste de mi.


----------



## Calambur

Perdón, oa2169. Ya corrijo.


----------



## utrerana

Pero vamos a ver, sigo pensando que la frase no tiene un más allá , ni se refiere a nada relacionado con tocamientos ni nada por el estilo, simplemente, e insisto se refiere a lo tremendamente ocupado que está ese señor y hace la comparación con un baño de señoras por la concurrencia. Yo, al menos, lo veo así de simple.


----------



## oa2169

utrerana said:


> Pero vamos a ver, sigo pensando que la frase no tiene un más allá , ni se refiere a nada relacionado con tocamientos ni nada por el estilo, simplemente, e insisto se refiere a lo tremendamente ocupado que está ese señor y hace la comparación con un baño de señoras por la concurrencia. Yo, al menos, lo veo así de simple.


 
*Ocupado* puede tener dos connotaciones:
1. Lleno, pleno: El asiento está ocupado, el salón está lleno (de gente)
2. Atareado, haciendo algo: Ahora no puedo porque estoy muy ocupado (lleno pero de tareas por ejecutar)

Ahora bien, "Más ocupado que tocador de damas....." qué puede dar a pensar si no que "tener más tareas que un tocador de damas.....". O no?


----------



## Gkatar

Calambur said:


> ¡Eso es! Un señor que se ofrece como tocador.
> Insisto en que allí reside la gracia de la frasecita.



  Coincido totalmente con Calambur. Eso fue lo primero que pensé al leerlo


----------



## Calambur

utrerana said:


> Pero vamos a ver, sigo pensando que la frase no tiene un más allá , ni se refiere a nada relacionado con tocamientos ni nada por el estilo, simplemente, e insisto se refiere a lo tremendamente ocupado que está ese señor y hace la comparación con un baño de señoras por la concurrencia. Yo, al menos, lo veo así de simple.


Todo puede ser. Aquí nadie es dueño de la verdad. Pero si es como vos decís ¿cuál es la gracia de la expresión? (pregunto porque algunos foristas han dicho que les parecía jocosa, entre ellos *Lillita*, que es quien planteó la pregunta).



Gkatar said:


> Coincido totalmente con Calambur. Eso fue lo primero que pensé al leerlo


Ya somos cuatro, entonces.


----------



## utrerana

La gracia de la frase está en la comparación, yo al menos lo creo así, pero que conste que no tengo poderes de ninguna clase. Hay multitudes de expresiones en las que se usan comparaciones para decir lo que se quiere.

" Trabajas menos que el fotógrafo del Boe" ( El Boletín Oficial del Estado no tiene ni una foto)


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> ....¿cuál es la gracia de la expresión? (pregunto porque algunos foristas han dicho que les parecía jocosa, entre ellos *Lillita*, que es quien planteó la pregunta).
> 
> 
> Ya somos cuatro, entonces.


 
Bueno vamos... jocosa en el sentido de una mera sonrisa, nada más.... lo que se te ocurre cuando te imaginás el baño lleno de mujeres hablando y peleando por el espejo y demás, y otras haciendo fila afuera esperando su turno... (¿no será medio machista mi  interpretación...?).

Saludos


----------



## EviLito

xD bueno, lo de la gracia de la frase creo que ya está claro.

ahora, un pequeño comentario independiente de eso:



Peón said:


> Pero es que ese mueble ya casi no existe *EviLito!* Habrá existido en los palacios y grandes mansiones. Ahora las mujeres se arreglan en los baños. Basta ir a una casamiento o un baile para verlo. Creo que a eso se refiere la expresión ya que allí se produce el amontonamiento de mujeres (y no sólo para arreglarse el maquillaje).



entonces vivo en el siglo pasado 

jejej. según lo que he visto, hay un tocador en la mayoría de habitaciones con espacio suficiente (por lo general, en habitaciones de parejas casadas). No veo por qué un simple mueblecito esté reservado para la realeza. Basta con escribir "tocador" en google imágenes para conocer el artículo en cuestión. Yo creía que eran pocas las mujeres casadas (y que viven con su pareja) que no tenían eso en sus habitaciones. Es el lugar donde se peinan, maquillan, miran cómo les quedan los vestidos que se ponen, etc. No creo que las mujeres quieran el tocador en el baño que puede quedar con el piso mojado después de la ducha.

Bueno, lo anterior, es en el ámbito de una casa. Claro está que a nivel de sitios públicos relativamente grandes, es usual que el baño (especialmente el de mujeres) también tenga tocador. Lo que pasa es que la frase me hizo pensar en, por ejemplo en una boda, a la novia y todas sus ayudantes arreglándose en el tocador de la habitación antes de salir rumbo a la iglesia.  Esto, debido a que dice "en día de fiesta" y no "en una fiesta". Por eso no pensé en las mujeres retocándose durante la fiesta, caso en el cual seguramente hubiera pensado también en un tocador de baño.

Finalmente, me sorprende que hayan personas que al igual que yo discuten sobre temas tan poco trascendentales xD Creo que encontré mi segundo hogar (?) jajaj.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Calambur

EviLito said:


> Finalmente, me sorprende que hayan personas que al igual que yo discuten sobre temas tan poco trascendentales xD Creo que encontré mi segundo hogar (?) jajaj.


¡Ah!, no, no. Eso sí que no te lo admito. Estas cuestiones son importantísimas, de verdad. La precisión en el lenguaje es la base para poder entendernos.


----------



## Lillita

utrerana said:


> *La gracia de la frase está en la comparación*, yo al menos lo creo así, pero que conste que no tengo poderes de ninguna clase. Hay multitudes de expresiones en las que se usan comparaciones para decir lo que se quiere.
> 
> " Trabajas menos que el fotógrafo del Boe" ( El Boletín Oficial del Estado no tiene ni una foto)


 

A mí me pareció chistosa la frase por lo mismo que menciona _utrerana_: por la comparación medio absurda entre una persona y un _tocador_, el cual para mí significa nada más y nada menos que un mueble con espejo. Por eso me sorprendió que se me aconsejara nunca jamás usarla y pensé que quizás tuviera doble sentido que pudiera causar asombro.

En vista de sus respuestas e interpretaciones distintas, entiendo que se puede interpretar la frase de varias formas. Cada uno, sea malpensado o no , tiene la libertad para interpretarla a su manera. Para mí --como no soy malpensada --_ tocador_ seguirá refiriéndose a un mueble con espejo.


Muchas gracias a cada uno de ustedes por su tiempo que dedicaron a sacarme de la duda. 

¡Que tengan un bonito día!
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

El lenguaje y su norma son tan importantes que pueden motivar sentencias judiciales como puedes comprobar aquí. De ahí que no sea una banalidad o divertimiento de ociosos tratar sobre el lenguaje. Eso sí con todo el derecho a usar un tono lúdico y simpático, que tampoco es esto un _Te Deum_.


----------



## Blechi

didakticos said:


> (Una pequeña corrección oa) Pues, cr*e*anlo o no, esta fue la primera idea que cruzó mi cabeza cuando leí el título del hilo: un fulano aprovechándose del tumulto en carnaval para manosear a mansalva. Pues, ¿qué es un tocador sino una persona que toca? Sí, yo sé que también tenemos el otro tocador, pero ese no sabe tocar .
> 
> No, en serio: tuve que leerme el hilo para comprender que se referían al baño, sanitario, water, etc.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
Otra pequeña corrección ... ¿No debería ser "cr*é*anlo"?  je je je (igual se me ha subido el Txacoli, pero yo habría puesto ese acento)

Para mí, con todos mis castellanos, el tocador es el mueble bajo con espejo y sillita, iluminación lateral, cajoncitos para los peines y cepillos, para el maquillaje etc., y jamás se me habría ocurrido lo del hombre ...  (Aunque a veces ¡se me ocurren cosas más raras!)


----------



## Peón

EviLito said:


> ...
> Finalmente, me sorprende que hayan personas que al igual que yo discuten sobre temas tan poco trascendentales xD Creo que encontré mi segundo hogar (?) jajaj.


 
Creo que no se trata de cuestiones pocos trascendentes, por lo menos no para muchos que participamos y disfrutamos de este foro. 
Ocurre que, como dice* Calambur,* estamos hablando  y compartiendo información y experiencia sobre aquello que desde el Mar del Norte hasta el Polo Sur -sin olvidarnos de los amigos de Filipinas y de otros lugares del mundo- más entrañablemente nos une: nuestro querido idioma.
Si la ocasión da para reirnos y divertirnos bienvenida sea, ¡no sólo de pan vive el hombre!!
Saludos


----------



## Blechi

Peón said:


> Pero es que ese mueble ya casi no existe *EviLito!* Habrá existido en los palacios y grandes mansiones. Ahora las mujeres se arreglan en los baños. Basta ir a una casamiento o un baile para verlo. Creo que a eso se refiere la expresión ya que allí se produce el amontonamiento de mujeres (y no sólo para arreglarse el maquillaje).


 
En mi casa sí existe. No es moderno, pero yo tengo uno en mi dormitorio. Lo uso y me gusta relajarme peinándome ante él. No llego a los cincuenta.


----------



## Peón

Lillita said:


> En vista de sus respuestas e interpretaciones distintas, entiendo que se puede interpretar la frase de varias formas. Cada uno, sea malpensado o no , tiene la libertad para interpretarla a su manera. Para mí --como no soy malpensada --_ tocador_ seguirá refiriéndose a un mueble con espejo.


 
Para precisar un poco la expresión, resumiendo los comentarios de los amigos, y dividiendo los bandos de bien y malpensados:

"*tocador de damas..."*, puede entenderse como:

- un mueble con espejo donde van todos los "chirimbolos" de las mujeres (*bienpensados*).

- baño/toilette/ servicios de damas (en salones de fiesta y demás) (*bienpensados*).

- un hombre que toca o que se ofrece tocar mujeres en días de fiestas (*malpensados*, los peores).

Saludos y hasta otro hilo.


----------



## EviLito

Bueno, yo no quise decir que es una banalidad discutir sobre estos temas. A mí, al igual que ustedes, me parece curioso y hasta divertido charlar de vez en cuando sobre este tipo de cosas. Aunque mi novia no opina lo mismo.


----------



## Bashti

EviLito said:


> xD bueno, lo de la gracia de la frase creo que ya está claro.
> 
> ahora, un pequeño comentario independiente de eso:
> 
> 
> 
> entonces vivo en el siglo pasado
> 
> jejej. según lo que he visto, hay un tocador en la mayoría de habitaciones con espacio suficiente (por lo general, en habitaciones de parejas casadas). No veo por qué un simple mueblecito esté reservado para la realeza. Basta con escribir "tocador" en google imágenes para conocer el artículo en cuestión. Yo creía que eran pocas las mujeres casadas (y que viven con su pareja) que no tenían eso en sus habitaciones. Es el lugar donde se peinan, maquillan, miran cómo les quedan los vestidos que se ponen, etc. No creo que las mujeres quieran el tocador en el baño que puede quedar con el piso mojado después de la ducha.
> 
> Bueno, lo anterior, es en el ámbito de una casa. Claro está que a nivel de sitios públicos relativamente grandes, es usual que el baño (especialmente el de mujeres) también tenga tocador. Lo que pasa es que la frase me hizo pensar en, por ejemplo en una boda, a la novia y todas sus ayudantes arreglándose en el tocador de la habitación antes de salir rumbo a la iglesia.  Esto, debido a que dice "en día de fiesta" y no "en una fiesta". Por eso no pensé en las mujeres retocándose durante la fiesta, caso en el cual seguramente hubiera pensado también en un tocador de baño.
> 
> Finalmente, me sorprende que hayan personas que al igual que yo discuten sobre temas tan poco trascendentales xD Creo que encontré mi segundo hogar (?) jajaj.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



El tocador no es privativo de mujeres casadas. El tradicional era de patas largas para poder sentarse delante y que cupieran las piernas, con cajones arriba y un espejo incorporado. Hoy día se suele usar también una cómoda (que tiene cajones hasta abajo y caben más cosas) y se pone un espejo encima, colgado de la pared.


----------

